# CMX cleaning car



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

cleaning track and wheels is something none of us can escape if you like your trains to run correctly, there are lots of different types of cars in all price ranges, and some of us even build our own, but if you are frustrated with cars that just don't perform as expected, and/or you can't reach parts of your layout to clean it by hand, as in my case, maybe the CMX car may be the answer.
now I toyed with getting one of these for a while, and though for most people it is pricey, but price really doesn't scare me, I just didn't want another car that doesn't work.
after reading many post, and people bragging about this car , I got one, tried it out last night and must say I am quite impressed, it is every thing they said it was, it is with out question ,to me the best, quickest way to clean track. ..............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Mike,
You're preaching to the choir!
NIMT put in onto the CMX cleaning car nearly 3 years ago. I was originally shocked at the price, but after doing some serious online research decided to pull the trigger and buy one.
I've never had a nanosecond of remorse. That car is built like a fine Swiss watch and an Abrams tank all-in-one. It flat does a great job!! 
I've always used denatured alcohol as the cleaning fluid and have never had a problem.
In short, I endorse the CMX car highly!
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

It sure looks nice. 

I found an HO model, does this look the same as the O model Mike?

This is it right?










How much $$$$?
Never mind I will go and search. :smokin:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

WOW.....The HO is the same price as the N scale, the O is listed at around a $100 bucks more! $259.95!

For those curious. :smokin:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I paid about $125 three years ago for an HO specimen.
Yep, danged near gagged at the price, but that sucker sure does a great job!
Oh, well, sometimes it's fun to just "live large", right?
Bob


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I remember you guys talking about this a year or so ago. Big mike, glad it workes for you. What do you pull it with? Does it work better in the middle of a train or just by itself. I don't want to spend the cash but I am lazy!


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

They are very heavy, I have to pull it with two GP9s.
Doubt I could put it in a consist. 
Maybe something not quit right with mine, your mileage may very.  as I'm running HO.
It works like a champ, worth the cost in my opinion. :thumbsup: 

Magic


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes, the CMX is heavy. That's because it's solid brass and built to last forever.
I've had the best luck PUSHING mine in front of a Bachmann Spectrum loco. My reasoning is that the loco wheels are going thru the freshly laid down denatured alcohol on the track and also getting some cleaning benefit. Make sense, or am I dreaming?
I've typically run it around and around each loop about 10 laps a couple times a year and have had no dirty track or dirty wheel issues.
Good luck,
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> Yes, the CMX is heavy. That's because it's solid brass and built to last forever.
> I've had the best luck PUSHING mine in front of a Bachmann Spectrum loco. My reasoning is that the loco wheels are going thru the freshly laid down denatured alcohol on the track and also getting some cleaning benefit. Make sense, or am I dreaming?
> I've typically run it around and around each loop about 10 laps a couple times a year and have had no dirty track or dirty wheel issues.
> Good luck,
> Bob


I was just going to ask what you fill the tank with for cleaning.

That tanker needs some Flammable placards then. 

Needs decals for your favorite road name too.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
For what you pay for a CMX you would think they would supply a whole sheet of decals, or perhaps some quality Canadian alcohol to ease the pain. 
Sad, but true, it's probably the single most expensive thing on my layout. Can't recall ever paying more for any item, including all the locos.  What's wrong with that picture. :dunno:
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

raleets said:


> big ed,
> For what you pay for a CMX you would think they would supply a whole sheet of decals, or perhaps some quality Canadian alcohol to ease the pain.
> Sad, but true, it's probably the single most expensive thing on my layout. Can't recall ever paying more for any item, including all the locos.  What's wrong with that picture. :dunno:
> Bob




2 sheets! 
That costs more then the Canadian alcohol!

Is there some kind of control for the flow of alcohol that comes out?
Or is it like a wick system setup? How much does your HO model hold in the tank?
I wonder how much the O scale holds?

Or do you just ride around fast?

Keep the video running, one spark and the tanker will blow up. Will be a YouTube sensation. :smokin:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

big ed,
Take a peek at post #3 in this thread. 
The liquid control valve is in the top middle of the car. It has a rubber o-ring around it. 
Flow is adjusted by opening the valve until a small flow goes to the cleaning pads under the car. I'm not sure how much fluid my HO model holds. Maybe a couple ounces at best, but I've never ran dry during a cleaning session. 
When you buy the car a roll of cleaning pad material is included. You just cut off a couple pieces then place them under the clips on the pads.
After a cleaning session there are two nice black stripes on each pad that proves the gunk has been removed from the track. 
It is a nicely engineered piece of equipment that will last forever unless I drop it on the concrete floor.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

#3 is my post. 

So it gravity flows down to the pads. 
Do you just open it and run around? 
Or do you open it and soak the pads then close it back up and then run around?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

All good questions.
When I first got the car I did a bunch of "experimenting" on a 3 foot section of practice rail off the layout.
I filled the car with denatured alcohol, then opened the valve until the pads were wet, NOT totally soaked. I then marked the spot on the valve with a felt marker so that I could duplicate the correct opening every time. Then I placed the car on the practice rail and ran it by hand to see how much alcohol was actually being used on the track. Once I got the flow adjusted so that it wasn't "too wet" or "too dry" I made the final "run" mark on the valve.
The flow valve is in the "open" or "flow" position while running on the track so there is a constant fresh supply of alky during the run.
When I finish a cleaning session I turn off the flow valve, refill the car with alky, close the fill valve tight, and set it aside until I feel the urge to clean tracks again.
Not rocket science at all.
Any other questions?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> big ed,
> For what you pay for a CMX you would think they would supply a whole sheet of decals, or perhaps some quality Canadian alcohol to ease the pain.
> Sad, but true, it's probably the single most expensive thing on my layout. Can't recall ever paying more for any item, including all the locos.  What's wrong with that picture. :dunno:
> Bob


I'm fairly certain that the Vision Line Big Boy that I'm waiting on will be more expensive than any track cleaning car!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

grjohn,
You, Sir John, are in a different financial league than this po' boy. hwell:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I'm selling stuff to make room in the budget for the Big Boy and the freight car set with sound.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*CMX car*

sorry I, am just getting back to this post, but just couldn't any sooner, I'am glad to know all of you know about the CMX car, I see I was the late learner, better late than never ,right?
I took it with me to our local monthly T.C.A. meeting yesterday, ran it around the hosting members fairly new Atlas layout, to show every one how much crud his cleaner cars was leaving behind, needless to say every one there wanted one, some asked if I would rent them mine, others asked to buy it, so I would say its a keeper worth its weight in gold, or at least brass, LOL ...............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Mike,
Glad you had a chance to demonstrate the wonders of the CMX car. 
Most folks run fast when they hear the price, but once you see it in action the cost is understood.
I would be more than happy to lend mine (HO) to anyone around these parts who wants to stop by and pick it up. If you can't trust a train guy, who can you trust?? :dunno:
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Bob, how will yours work on my O-gauge track?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Bob, how will yours work on my O-gauge track?


It won't work at all. Mine is HO gauge. However, I'm fairly sure they make an O scale CMX car.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Bob, how will yours work on my O-gauge track?


John,
Check out www.tonytrains.com
O-scale, 3-rail CMX car = $259.95


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

But I wanted to borrow one, not buy it!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> But I wanted to borrow one, not buy it!


Gotcha! 
Can't see how an HO-gauge car could work for you on 3-rail O-gauge track, otherwise I would be happy to lend it to you.


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

raleets said:


> Gotcha!
> Can't see how an HO-gauge car could work for you on 3-rail O-gauge track, otherwise I would be happy to lend it to you.


 Can't you just tape 2 of them together to run on O, Doesn't HO mean Half O? so then 2 of them should make a whole O shouldn't it?:retard::stroke:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Rabbitman said:


> Can't you just tape 2 of them together to run on O, Doesn't HO mean Half O? so then 2 of them should make a whole O shouldn't it?:retard::stroke:


Sheeeeze! You're a whole bunch smarter than me.  I would never, in a million years, have thought to do that. 
Makes perfect sense. What kind of tape do you suggest? 
Bob


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> But I wanted to borrow one, not buy it!


John, I have seen them on Evil-bay for sale, from time to time, but if you didn't live so far away you could run by and borrow mine, how far is PA form here ? just kidding LOL.


I got mine to the door for $190.00 or so, I think, less than I expected, and less than advertised, are things less expensive down here in the swamp lands ?.........Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Rabbitman said:


> Can't you just tape 2 of them together to run on O, Doesn't HO mean Half O? so then 2 of them should make a whole O shouldn't it?:retard::stroke:


 what if you put "o" gauge trucks on it? you could at least clean half the track, sorry, I just had to say it ..............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> what if you put "o" gauge trucks on it? you could at least clean half the track, sorry, I just had to say it ..............Mike


Wait just a cotton pickin' minute......I think I've got this figured out. 
Why not just push the car down the O-scale tracks sideways. That way the pads would touch all three rails and do a great job. 
OK, just a thought. 
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I never knew there were so many options to clean my track.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

raleets said:


> Wait just a cotton pickin' minute......I think I've got this figured out.
> Why not just push the car down the O-scale tracks sideways. That way the pads would touch all three rails and do a great job.
> OK, just a thought.
> Bob


that would be fun to watch, tunnels might catch hell ,?............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Sounds like a pretty simple way to widen the tunnel? :dunno:


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

raleets said:


> Sheeeeze! You're a whole bunch smarter than me.  I would never, in a million years, have thought to do that.
> Makes perfect sense. What kind of tape do you suggest?
> Bob


 I'd most likely use gray or silver duct tape or 1 inch masking tape as they are about the most gawdy ones.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Rabbit,
We have every color in the rainbow of duct tape in this house because my wife thinks ANYTHING can be repaired with duct tape.
We've developed a couple rules of thumb: 1) if it moves, and shouldn't, use duct tape, and 2) if it doesn't move, and should, use WD-40. 
Yeeehaw!
Bob


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

raleets said:


> Sheeeeze! You're a whole bunch smarter than me.  I would never, in a million years, have thought to do that.
> Makes perfect sense. What kind of tape do you suggest?
> Bob



More than likely I'd use something like silver duct tape or 1 inch masking tape (wrapped 3 times with plenty of wrinkles)


----------



## Rabbitman (Jan 24, 2014)

raleets said:


> Wait just a cotton pickin' minute......I think I've got this figured out.
> Why not just push the car down the O-scale tracks sideways. That way the pads would touch all three rails and do a great job.
> OK, just a thought.
> Bob


 I just use an old kerosene soaked catchers mit tied behind the tender of my old post war 2037. Ya have to be careful about the arcing the anti-derailing switches do but if you go fast enough it's OK. Seems to help with the Stink Bug thing too, not near as many of them as before or anything or anybody else either anymore as far as that goes:stroke:


----------



## wsboyette (Jan 25, 2014)

North East Trains makes a cleaning car that works just as well as the CMX car for half the price. I bought one years ago and have had excellent service out of it.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

wsboyette said:


> North East Trains makes a cleaning car that works just as well as the CMX car for half the price. I bought one years ago and have had excellent service out of it.


This is why the United States is so wonderful.......you can spend your hard-earned money wherever, whenever, and on whatever you prefer.
Bob


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*CMX car*



wsboyette said:


> North East Trains makes a cleaning car that works just as well as the CMX car for half the price. I bought one years ago and have had excellent service out of it.


I disagree, I own two of the "north East train "cleaning cars ,and they can't even come close to cleaning the track as good as the CMX car, BUT, if you can't afford a CMX car, one has to be satisfied with what he/she can, I need CLEAN track, I don't care what it cost...............Mike


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've no intention of entering a urination contest so I will simply state once again: Buy whatever makes you happy.
Bob


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> I disagree, I own two of the "north East train "cleaning cars ,and they can't even come close to cleaning the track as good as the CMX car, BUT, if you can't afford a CMX car, one has to be satisfied with what he/she can, I need CLEAN track, I don't care what it cost...............Mike


At all costs? :laugh:
Mike must be a rich man, 
Have you thought about how clean the track would be if you ran 4 of the cleaning cars in tandem around the rails? :smilie_daumenpos:



raleets said:


> I've no intention of entering urination contest so I will simply state once again: Buy whatever makes you happy.
> Bob


:laugh: urination contest 








I don't have any O gauge track cleaning cars.
Spending $250 bucks on one would not make me happy either.

Maybe I will catch a used one on flee bay one of these years.
More like $50 bucks would make me happy. 
$25 better. :smokin:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

gotta love the dog, big Ed, yes ,I have three more CMX cars ordered, I wanted to see how much I liked the first one before ordering the others, its likely I give one or two out as gifts, or donate them to local train clubs, I know them poor guys can't afford one....Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

The _*North Penn O-Gaugers*_ will thank you for your generous donation!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Ed's basement RR club will gladly accept one (or 2) too. 

You better order a case of 24 Mike.


----------



## matt1466 (Dec 4, 2013)

Big Mike said:


> gotta love the dog, big Ed, yes ,I have three more CMX cars ordered, I wanted to see how much I liked the first one before ordering the others, its likely I give one or two out as gifts, or donate them to local train clubs, I know them poor guys can't afford one....Mike


So would the Cherryville, NC Model Railroad Club!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

sorry guys, I have to stay local, lotsa clubs down here too ...........Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

We're in the US Mike, how much more local do you need?


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Dats true, John, but when I say local ,I mean in the Southeastern part of Louisiana, where most people is poo, ...tell you what, if they refuse the cars ,I will send them to you ,you can give them out as you see fit. sounds fare? ..............Mike


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

big ed said:


> Big Ed's basement RR club will gladly accept one (or 2) too.
> 
> You better order a case of 24 Mike.


 
24? that just 4680.00 bucks ,plus shipping, not too bad..do you think people would call me a friend then? I wonder if I could use them as a tax shelter? I don't see why not, as long as you guys or non- profit right?..............Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Our club is chartered as a non-profit, so there's no problem writing off any donation you care to give.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

I will keep that in mind..........Mike


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Big Mike said:


> 24? that just 4680.00 bucks ,plus shipping, not too bad..do you think people would call me a friend then? I wonder if I could use them as a tax shelter? I don't see why not, as long as you guys or non- profit right?..............Mike


Considering an order of $4680, I'd think they would ship for free!!!:stroke:


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

*CMX car*

Rather than start a new thread, I just added to this one ,the new order came in, I kept one, so now I have two, and gave the others away, funny thing is, not one person refused, the car. it was funny watching there faces when I handed it to them, watching their jaw drop, to me that was all I needed to see ,have fun yall. ...........Mike

o' yea, they did ship them for free


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I suspect not many people would refuse a new track cleaning car, I know I wouldn't refuse it.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Big Mike said:


> Rather than start a new thread, I just added to this one ,the new order came in, I kept one, so now I have two, and gave the others away, funny thing is, not one person refused, the car. it was funny watching there faces when I handed it to them, watching their jaw drop, to me that was all I needed to see ,have fun yall. ...........Mike
> 
> o' yea, they did ship them for free



Mike's picture :thumbsup:>


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice, Big Ed, you ant right LOL!!. ................Mike


----------

